# Sealing Smoke Pipe



## BoilerMan (Nov 17, 2012)

What are you guys useing?  I've used aluminum foil tape on wood stove connections just to see what would happen, and it crusted up and fell off in a few fires and that was 16' from the stove.  I know the flue temp is much lower in a gasser due to the firetube heat exchanger.  I have single wall SS pipe that I sealed with high temp silicone when I did the install, this has held up well, accept there a few small places that leak when the flue is cold.  I also have a SS adjustable elbow and well the smoke pours out of all those seams. 

I have some Venture Aluminum tape, and went to their website and the working temp is -40F to 250F.  Is there anything that is higher temp, or will this hold up?  I was just going to try some and see, but thats why we have this forum, to ask others.
Thanks in advance! 

TS


----------



## Fred61 (Nov 17, 2012)

I sealed my single wall with high temp silicone when I installed the unit with the thought in mind that I would need to do something else down the road because of my experience with my Wood Gun. I had burned the seal several times and was constantly adding goop. In four years of burning, I have only needed to touch up one joint on the EKO. My thoughts were to buy one of those auto exhaust patching kits and wrap the fabric tape they provide on the pipe and either clamp it or use foil tape. The temperature that the foil tape is exposed to might be low enough if it is spaced from the pipe surface by the fabric. I taped over the hole I made for my flue temperature probe with aluminum tape and it lasted about two months.
I will probably be replacing the pipe next spring after five seasons of burning and perhaps do some experimenting.


----------



## kopeck (Nov 17, 2012)

High temp silicone has worked well for me.  I had to touch it up once or twice after I started burning but once I got it sealed it seems to be holding well.

K


----------



## airlina (Nov 17, 2012)

kopeck said:


> High temp silicone has worked well for me. I had to touch it up once or twice after I started burning but once I got it sealed it seems to be holding well.
> 
> K


3M makes a high temp flue tape that is good to 600 deg. I use this with great success on my flue seams. I buy it locally at a good hardware store. The product number is 2113NA ,cost is 10 bucks for 1 and1/2 " by 5 yards. Bruce


----------



## 711mhw (Nov 17, 2012)

I have used this (similar) silicone tape. The only thing is 4 or more wraps around even a 6" pipe sure eats up the tape fast. My tape was electrical splicing tape (silicone) but I think that all silicone type tape/calk is equal at about 600 deg. use. I've checked out some high $$ PermaTex proudcts (high temp) that advertised the same max heat as all of the cheaper ones.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nothing. I was going to, but my draft is within specs & the suction-at-top-of-chimney-effect of the natural draft keeps any smoke in the pipe - bought a tube of the red stuff but it's still on the shelf.


----------



## lotawood (Nov 17, 2012)

I just got done sealing my chimney with mil-pac-black.  I haven't fired yet.  Hopefully in a few more weeks.  This is what was recommended to me.

It looks like a cross of silicone and mortar cement.  It is a little grainy looking, but doesn't feel grainy like furnace/mortar cement.  It is rated over 1000 degrees. 

I did a test with it sealing some scrap metal.  I put that in the wood stove.  Mil-pac-black needs heat to cure.  It cured into a very slightly soft bead.  It specifies it is a sealant, not an adhesive.  That is what I want,  maybe you too.

Hopefully it is available in your area, if you want to try it.


----------



## avc8130 (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been battling sealing up the stove pipe on my Wood Gun.  I've been playing around with high temp silicone. 

It is working, but it is taking many attempts to get every last leak.

I would LOVE a tape that would have worked quick and easy.

ac


----------



## infinitymike (Nov 17, 2012)

avc8130 said:


> I've been battling sealing up the stove pipe on my Wood Gun. I've been playing around with high temp silicone.
> 
> It is working, but it is taking many attempts to get every last leak.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you got it sealed up.
What did you do for the connection at the cyclone?


----------



## avc8130 (Nov 17, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Glad to hear you got it sealed up.
> What did you do for the connection at the cyclone?


 
Still battling. 

Current configuration: rope gasket up in between inner/outer layer of double wall along with 3 HEAVY rings of silicone, followed by silicone around the outer edge.

How has the 3M tape worked out for others?  Reviews on Amazon are positive.  That would have made quick work 4/6 of my joints.

ac


----------



## woodsmaster (Nov 18, 2012)

I used foil tape, It helps but I still have some slight leaks. I don't worry to much about it since it's not in the house.
Sonds like some good recomendations above. I will re-seal with one of those products above one of these days.


----------



## avc8130 (Nov 18, 2012)

woodsmaster said:


> I used foil tape, It helps but I still have some slight leaks. I don't worry to much about it since it's not in the house.
> Sonds like some good recomendations above. I will re-seal with one of those products above one of these days.


 
Did you use the 3M tape specifically?  Or just std HD/Lowes stuff?

ac


----------



## woodsmaster (Nov 18, 2012)

avc8130 said:


> Did you use the 3M tape specifically? Or just std HD/Lowes stuff?
> 
> ac


 I don't remember the brand. I got it at Menards. no problem with it falling off.


----------



## Fred61 (Nov 18, 2012)

There's a high temperature flue tape on Amazon that is advertised to resist up to 600 degrees. They also sell a woven silica blanket with adhesive backing.http://www.amazon.com/3M-2113NA-High-Temperature-15-Foot/dp/B00004Z4DS/ref=pd_bxgy_misc_img_y


----------



## BoilerMan (Nov 18, 2012)

I have an average flue temp of 275F.  I've had 400F spikes when opening the upper door and the bypass open to rake/peek/reload.  I'm going to get some of the 3M 600 degree stuff from Sid Harvey.  I just don't like the idea of having the stuff flake off and then trying to apply new over the gunk.  I spent enough $$ on my SS pipe. 

TS


----------



## 711mhw (Nov 18, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Glad to hear you got it sealed up.
> What did you do for the connection at the cyclone?


 
My current solution at the cyclone is wrap the connection with FG insul. about 4" high, than wrap tight with 1/4" hardware cloth (chicken wire). Make sure it is pushed down against the top flat surface of the cyc. This is easier to remove than digging out old sil. caulk for any service.


----------

